
Dell: New XPS 13 Developer Edition with Ubuntu - doener
http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-9350-laptop-ubuntu/pd?oc=cax13ubuntus2104&model_id=xps-13-9350-laptop-ubuntu&l=en&s=bsd
======
venomsnake
Pitching a machine with 8GB of ram and 256GB drive for development is just not
serious. We are not 2006. We need at least double that for "don't make me
think or slow me down" comfortable workflow.

A modern development requires too much open virtual machines, browser windows,
ide's and build-chains to be able to fit into 8GB.

------
Zelmor
My only issue with the Thinkpad x220 is the screen resolution. Fix that, keep
the keyboard and buttons that one uses with the trackpoint, and I will never
buy another laptop again.

